# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Каталог нашивок ВВС РФ

## infekt

Вышел в свет 2-й выпуск «Военной серии», подготовленный редакцией журнала «Сержант».
Содержание:
Предисловие.
Военно-воздушные силы.
Главное командование, управления, службы, научно-исследовательские институты и центры.
Командования и объединения.
Авиационные дивизии и базы.
Авиационные полки, части и группы высшего пилотажа.
Авиационные учебные центры.
Различные части и подразделения.
44 полноцветные страницы, более 250 изображений, текст на русском и английском языках.

Заказать каталог по почте можно здесь: http://сержант.рф/shop/category/voennaja-serija/

----------


## infekt

...........................................

----------


## Darya99

интересная коллекция

----------

